# Huh?



## derekleffew (Jan 31, 2016)

> Short Short,
> Short,
> Short Centre,
> Centre,
> ...



Submitted by a member. Students only for one week please.


----------



## bobgaggle (Feb 2, 2016)

Ha, my buddy used a far worse version of this. He would say Short, Short-Long, Long-Short, and Long. Needless to say, he didn't stay in charge for long


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 2, 2016)

bobgaggle said:


> ... He would say Short, Short-Long, Long-Short, and Long. ... he didn't stay in charge for long


I see what you did there; so he stayed in charge for short?

I must confess, it took me a minute of head scratching to come up with what I think would be proper: "Short, Short-Center, Long-Center (or Center-Long?) , and Long."


----------



## zargon (Feb 3, 2016)

Alright ill bite, I have never heard this phrase or anything else anywhere close to this, so please bear with me. Would this perhaps be referring to the practice of focusing the beam on some spotlights? Telling the "optimal" positions to try with the focusing handles?


----------



## egilson1 (Feb 3, 2016)

This topic is above everyone's head. [emoji6]


----------



## bobgaggle (Feb 3, 2016)

I asked some of the guys in my shop if they knew what it meant, but none of them had a clew


----------



## theatricalmatt (Feb 3, 2016)

It is indeed a loft(block)-y subject.


----------



## zargon (Feb 3, 2016)

Alright, after some very subtle hints I'll take another guess at it. Would it have to do with the loft block positions for a line set and the (length of the?) cables associated with each block? 

Sent from my MotoE2 using Tapatalk


----------



## zargon (Feb 3, 2016)

Alright, now after some thinking and digging around I am pretty sure I have it. Short Short, Short, Short Centre, Centre, Long Centre, Long, Long Long refers to the positions of the loft blocks and corresponding lift lines along the pipe, starting from the arbor. (Taken from the Backstage Handbook pg. 264).


----------



## IsaacKirkwood (Mar 25, 2018)

egilson1 said:


> This topic is above everyone's head. [emoji6]


I think if your standing on stage the answer is right above your head also...


----------



## RonHebbard (Mar 26, 2018)

IsaacKirkwood said:


> I think if your standing on stage the answer is right above your head also...


 @IsaacKirkwood *Exactly!* Regardless of whether you have neither a clew nor a clue. 
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## JonCarter (Mar 26, 2018)

Ron, it took you TWO PLUS YEARS ???


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 26, 2018)

Well, not Ron, but Isaac.


----------



## RonHebbard (Mar 26, 2018)

RonHebbard said:


> @IsaacKirkwood *Exactly!* Regardless of whether you have neither a clew nor a clue.
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard.


 @JonCarter @IsaacKirkwood Only dredged up this necro-post yesterday. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## IsaacKirkwood (Mar 27, 2018)

RonHebbard said:


> @JonCarter @IsaacKirkwood Only dredged up this necro-post yesterday.
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard.



@RonHebbard I only just realised how old this was, haha


----------

